# Clearance req's for displays



## darcar (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm looking for an ANSI A117.1-2003 section that regulates the clearance between displays in stores.

We are getting closer to the X-mas shopping season and these stores like to jam as many displays as possible on the floor which log jambs the manuverability for accessibility.

Regardless of the season, I'm having trouble linking a section in with this requirement.

Thanks again


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Oct 12, 2011)

I would suggest Sections 1014.4.1 (Aisles in B & M occupancy groups) thru 1014.4.2 (Aisle accessways in group M) of the 2006 IBC, in addition to Section 1005 for minimum egress width.  In reference to the ANSI, I would use Section 403.5 for clear width (including Figure & Table 403.5).


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 12, 2011)

2009 IBC

1017.3 Aisle accessways in Group M.

An aisle accessway shall be provided on at least one side of each element within the merchandise pad . The minimum clear width for an aisle accessway not required to be accessible shall be 30 inches (762 mm). The required clear width of the aisle accessway shall be measured perpendicular to the elements and merchandise within the merchandise pad . The 30-inch (762 mm) minimum clear width shall be maintained to provide a path to an adjacent aisle or aisle accessway . The common path of travel shall not exceed 30 feet (9144 mm) from any point in the merchandise pad .

Exception: For areas serving not more than 50 occupants, the common path of travel shall not exceed 75 feet (22 880 mm).

MERCHANDISE PAD. A merchandise pad is an area for display of merchandise surrounded by aisles , permanent fixtures or walls. Merchandise pads contain elements such as nonfixed and moveable fixtures, cases, racks, counters and partitions as indicated in Section 105.2 from which customers browse or shop.

AISLE. An unenclosed exit access component that defines and provides a path of egress travel.

AISLE ACCESSWAY. That portion of an exit access that leads to an aisle

Tehy part of an exit access so minimum demensions would apply


----------



## Big Mac (Nov 3, 2011)

The accessible route of travel requirements are found in Chapter 4 of the ICC A117.1 Standard.  The width of the accessible route of travel is specifically noted in Sections 403.5.  If the aisle is more than 24" long, the minimum width permitted is 36" clear.  Additional requirements are set forth in the subsections.  I see nothing more specific in this standard with regard to aisles in stores.

However, you may also want to consider what the Fire Code has to say about aisle width.  If memory serves me correctly, the Fire Code gets much more specific with regard to this issue.


----------

